# Best Thermal Paste for 3770K?



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 5, 2013)

ok so I've been experimenting with my setup for quite sometime and I tested temps I was getting before I relid the 3770k with new paste
------------------------------------------------------
*Before Delidded 3770K* (Default Paste) with Kuhler 620 H2O setup
4.4GHz 100% Load = 72C - 77C

4.6GHz 100% Load = 80C - 84C

4.7GHz 100% Load = 84C - 91C  1.288V

4.8GHz 100% Load = 94C - 98C 1.336V Throttled
------------------------------------------------------
*Relidded 3770K* (AS5 Poly Silver) with H100i H2O Setup
4.0GHz 100% Load = 59C - 61C 1.088 Voltage

4.4GHz 100% Load = 65C - 68C

4.5GHz 100% Load = 70C - 80C 1.231 Voltage

4.6GHz 100% Load = Unknown

4.7GHz 100% Load = 76C - 83C 1.288 Voltage

4.8GHz 100% Load = 85C - 93C 1.336 Voltage

4.9GHz 100% Load = 94C - 98C 1.386 Voltage throttled
------------------------------------------------------
*Relidded 3770K* (Liquid PRO) With H100i H2O Setup
4.4GHz 100% Load = Soon!

4.5GHz 100% Load = 61C - 69C 1.184 Voltage

4.6GHz 100% Load = Soon!

4.7GHz 100% Load = 76C - 79C 1.288 Voltage (Pkg. 45C - 48C)

4.8GHz 100% Load = Soon!

4.9GHz 100% Load = Soon!

5.0GHz 100% Load = Soon!
------------------------------------------------------

what I want to know is what is the very best paste or solution to use when I want to delid my 3770k again with better paste, which I want to do as soon as possible..... I was told I should have got 20c improvements  repasting the 3770k.

I don't use prime to test temps on my cpu since its a waste of precious cpu time, I use Boinc with Collatz Conjecture, which uses 100% of the cpu for mathematical calculations. so basically im testing cpu temps while helping a project


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems alot been getting good results with Liquid Pro


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 5, 2013)

DOM said:


> Seems alot been getting good results with Liquid Pro



can I use that on the lid and on the cpu die?

I have seen the vid on how to apply it perfectly on the lid, however how would I apply it on the die

also does it eat at the copper or aluminum in heatsinks?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

Try Ceramique 2.
Needs 24 hour + cure then it works wonders.


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can I use that on the lid and on the cpu die?
> 
> I have seen the vid on how to apply it perfectly on the lid, however how would I apply it on the die
> 
> also does it eat at the copper or aluminum in heatsinks?


yes you can use on both

I never used it so cant say if it does anything to copper or aluminum but I need to pick some up....

but I put paste on the die then put the pcb/die in the socket then the ihs and close the latch then paste on the ihs etc....


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2013)

They say it is not worth delidding if you don't use Liquid Pro or Liquid Ultra between the bare die and IHS.

As far as the IHS and heatsink, take your pick of the more conventional nonpermanent thermal pastes.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> They say it is not worth delidding if you don't use Liquid Pro or Liquid Ultra between the bare die and IHS.
> 
> As far as the IHS and heatsink, take your pick of the more conventional nonpermanent thermal pastes.



k going to order it, however what is better pro or ultra


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 6, 2013)

From the reviews I've read it seems the Liquid Pro outperforms the Ultra, traditional naming be damned.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 6, 2013)

Tw33k did a study - no major difference between the 2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2013)

well, I used to use AC MX-2 then jumped to MX-4 which I still use on almost anything and everything i can, Keeps my 2500k cool! MX-4 gets decent results and its pretty damn easy to get and very cheap as well. a lot cheaper then Liquid Pro but then again it depends how anal you are about every degree, centigrade or Fahrenheit  Obviously Liquid Pro is the best but then again look at the price. Here in the UK i can get 4-5 4g tubes of MX-4 for the cost of 1 Liquid Pro.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well, I used to use AC MX-2 then jumped to MX-4 which I still use on almost anything and everything i can, Keeps my 2500k cool! MX-4 gets decent results and its pretty damn easy to get and very cheap as well. a lot cheaper then Liquid Pro but then again it depends how anal you are about every degree, centigrade or Fahrenheit  Obviously Liquid Pro is the best but then again look at the price. Here in the UK i can get 4-5 4g tubes of MX-4 for the cost of 1 Liquid Pro.



well in this case you have to be very anal in order to keep your overclocked cpu alive


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173130


----------



## Troopy (Feb 7, 2013)

How easy is it to cut the glue on Ivy is it easier that it was in the skt939 days?


----------



## phoen (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm using Gelid GC-Extreme, very happy with that.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 7, 2013)

Troopy said:


> How easy is it to cut the glue on Ivy is it easier that it was in the skt939 days?



its easy but takes a few minutes, this was my first delid and it was successful so that should say something.

the Liquid ro is shipping soon so I can give temps on how much better liquid pro is to as5


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2013)

Hardware Secrets does a pretty good roundup on occasion. The Liquid Ultra does decently well, a full degree under mayonnaise.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> Hardware Secrets does a pretty good roundup on occasion. The Liquid Ultra does decently well, a full degree under mayonnaise.



haha chocolate is worse then no thermal compound at all, toothpaste, butter, mayonnaise, mustard.. rofl.. if he was going to use everything that is readily available he should have tested how splooge works aswel.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 7, 2013)

peanut butter and jelly perhaps?


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Feb 8, 2013)

I used Liquid pro on mine and dropped 32 Deg C.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Feb 8, 2013)

the you should try lapping the cpu and see if there is any appreciable difference at all!


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 8, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 4.9GHz 100% Load = 94C - 98C



So are you trying to kill your CPU? Seems a bit toasty to me since it's practically boiling water.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> So are you trying to kill your CPU? Seems a bit toasty to me since it's practically boiling water.



im just testing it and giving results, I keep it at 4.7 normally, the 3770k can get up to 105C before possible damages happen anyways, as long as its done for a short period of time.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 13, 2013)

whats the cure time on liquid pro?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> im just testing it and giving results, I keep it at 4.7 normally, the 3770k can get up to 105C before possible damages happen anyways, as long as its done for a short period of time.



Whaaa?! Take a physics course? It harms the CPU by heating it to higher temperatures and cooling it again and again. It's better to keep the temperature constant because as temperature changes the metal in the PCB contracts and expands which can damage the circuitry inside the CPU over time the more it happens. Since lower loaded temperatures at lower voltages are closer to the idle temperature and the difference between loaded and idle temperature is smaller the CPU experiences less thermal stress and therefore will generally last longer. (Clearly this is a specific case since other things can be taken into account for why a CPU might fail, but I'm only going to recognize this one for this particular example.)


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> im just testing it and giving results, I keep it at 4.7 normally, the 3770k can get up to 105C before possible damages happen anyways, as long as its done for a short period of time.



That is VERY debatable. Max For the center(TCase) on Intel has been 67 for quite some time. Intel is now saying 105 but that is max TJ. Max TCase is usually much lower and that is the temp that will degrade a chip. IMO since Intel says 105, the Tcase will be about 10 degrees cooler so anything over 90-95 is really pushing your chance to degrade the chip IMO.



Aquinus said:


> Whaaa?! Take a physics course? It harms the CPU by heating it to higher temperatures and cooling it again and again. It's better to keep the temperature constant because as temperature changes the metal in the PCB contracts and expands which can damage the circuitry inside the CPU over time the more it happens. Since lower loaded temperatures at lower voltages are closer to the idle temperature and the difference between loaded and idle temperature is smaller the CPU experiences less thermal stress and therefore will generally last longer. (Clearly this is a specific case since other things can be taken into account for why a CPU might fail, but I'm only going to recognize this one for this particular example.)



Yup, heat cycles....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> That is VERY debatable. Max For the center(TCase) on Intel has been 67 for quite some time. Intel is now saying 105 but that is max TJ. Max TCase is usually much lower and that is the temp that will degrade a chip. IMO since Intel says 105, the Tcase will be about 10 degrees cooler so anything over 90-95 is really pushing your chance to degrade the chip IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, heat cycles....



if tcase is what degrades a chip then my high ocs are fine because im at 79C right now at 4.7GHz 100% load and the case is 47C or "Package"


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if tcase is what degrades a chip then my high ocs are fine because im at 79C right now at 4.7GHz 100% load and the case is 47C or "Package"



Ohh yea, your fine. Tcase is just the temp at the center of the cores that cannot be measured if I read it correctly years ago. Tcase is gennerally close to 10-15 degrees less that the TJ. I know on Bloomfield max Tcase was 67......... it seems these 3770K's take a beating though....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Ohh yea, your fine. Tcase is just the temp at the center of the cores that cannot be measured if I read it correctly years ago. Tcase is gennerally close to 10-15 degrees less that the TJ. I know on Bloomfield max Tcase was 67......... it seems these 3770K's take a beating though....



did you delid your 3770k yet
 and what clocks are your 7970s at?


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> did you delid your 3770k yet
> and what clocks are your 7970s at?



I did delid it and used IC7 gained a bit over 10 degrees. I can get 5GHz with about 1.44 volts in low 90's under load......I get the 7970's to 1200/1700.

I back 3770K down to 4.8GHz with about 1.4 volts for daily use at low 80's under load..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I did delid it and used IC7 gained a bit over 10 degrees. I can get 5GHz with about 1.44 volts in low 90's under load......I get the 7970's to 1200/1700.



you ever think about using liquid pro? if applied correctly it will without a doubt out perform any and all thermal pastes


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you every think about using liquid pro? if applied correctly it will without a doubt out perform any and all thermal pastes



Ya, no time. I would love to do it but to tell you the truth, my chip maxes out 100% stable at 4.8GHz. getting 5GHz 100% stable is a challenge so I feel it would be a waste of time..... It is stable enough to bench at 5Ghz but 5.1Ghz no bench stability.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Ya, no time. I would love to do it but to tell you the truth, my chip maxes out 100% stable at 4.8GHz. getting 5GHz 100% stable is a challenge so I feel it would be a waste of time..... It is stable enough to bench at 5Ghz but 5.1Ghz no bench stability.



are you the type that will get 3 hd 8970s on release date? ^^ or 4


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> are you the type that will get 3 hd 8970s on release date? ^^ or 4



Hell no. I used to review motherboards for another site so I sold stuff and bought my 7970's(also entire system). Since the release of 8XXX cards are not till next year I am good. I would probably entertain selling my 7970's(watercooled) and taking that $ for 2 x 8970's...

I also have a 3930K with a Gigabyte X79 board thats crap.... sitting idle.


----------

